# Partition Boot Camp (Windows) a disparu au démarrage



## Pilafo (24 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour à tous,


Ma partition Windows créée avec Boot Camp a disparu. Jusqu'à ce matin, j'appuyais sur alt au démarrage, et elle s'affichait, et plus maintenant. Il y a toujours une icône sur mon bureau de la partition macOS, et je peux toujours accéder aux fichiers qui sont dessus, mais pas démarrer dessus.

Il y a d'autres threads qui ressemblent à ma situation, mais qui ne décrivent pas des situations identiques. Je me permets donc de venir vous demander humblement votre aide . Je suis assez impressionné d'avoir constaté que certains sont particulièrement doués sur ces questions, et je crois avoir compris que poster le résultat de la commande diskutil list est utile. Dès lors, je l'ai déjà fait :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         150.8 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                100.0 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +150.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  23.4 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 81.5 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                529.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.1 GB    disk1s5
```

Pour contextualiser :

J'ai voulu redimensionner la partition de Bootcamp pour l'agrandir. Et la première étape était de créer des partitions vides dans la partition macOS et, par après, de faire des manips dans la partition Windows. J'ai commencé par les manips macOS et, malheur, plus moyen de redémarrer sur la partition Windows.

Je désespère. J'espère vraiment que vous pourrez m'aider .

Très bonne soirée à tous !

*Note de la modération :* on déménage dans la bonne section


----------



## Pilafo (25 Octobre 2020)

Merci pour le déplacement, j'avais utilisé le mauvais forum en me basant sur un thread précédent, mes excuses pour ne pas avoir été plus diligent.

J'ai aussi lu attentivement les documents qui m'ont été envoyés, merci beaucoup pour l'accueil .

Bon dimanche à tous!


----------



## Operating (26 Octobre 2020)

Pilafo a dit:


> J'ai voulu redimensionner la partition de Bootcamp pour l'agrandir. Et la première étape était de créer des partitions vides dans la partition macOS et, par après, de faire des manips dans la partition Windows. J'ai commencé par les manips macOS et, malheur, plus moyen de redémarrer sur la partition Windows.


Je ne suis plus un utilisateur de BootCamp depuis longtemps, mais, ce que je sais, c’est que ton problème vient de ta modification de partition... 

J’espère que d’autres pourront t’aider !


----------



## Pilafo (26 Octobre 2020)

Operating a dit:


> Je ne suis plus un utilisateur de BootCamp depuis longtemps, mais, ce que je sais, c’est que ton problème vient de ta modification de partition...
> 
> J’espère que d’autres pourront t’aider !


Merci , je vais jeter un oeil sur internet pour connaître les fonctions du terminal, pour voir si je peux pas comprendre moi-même comment faire pour 

1) Identifier ce que je dois garder et ce que je dois supprimer
2) Savoir comment supprimer ce qui doit l'être


----------



## Operating (26 Octobre 2020)

Pilafo a dit:


> je vais jeter un oeil sur internet pour connaître les fonctions du Terminal


C’est très bien, mais l’utilisation de ce logiciel est délicate.En effet, la moindre erreur peut causer un dommage irréparable.

Si seulement *@ macomaniac* pouvait passer par là...


----------



## Sly54 (27 Octobre 2020)

Operating a dit:


> Si seulement *@ macomaniac* pouvait passer par là..


Quand tu veux tagger quelqu’un, il ne faut pas mettre d'espace entre l'arobase et son pseudo.

Regarde la différence :
@Operating et @ operating


----------



## Pilafo (29 Octobre 2020)

Pilafo a dit:


> Merci , je vais jeter un oeil sur internet pour connaître les fonctions du terminal, pour voir si je peux pas comprendre moi-même comment faire pour
> 
> 1) Identifier ce que je dois garder et ce que je dois supprimer
> 2) Savoir comment supprimer ce qui doit l'être


En fait, ça a l'air for compliqué, j'ai peur d'effacer ma partition Windows par erreur :/



Operating a dit:


> C’est très bien, mais l’utilisation de ce logiciel est délicate.En effet, la moindre erreur peut causer un dommage irréparable.
> 
> Si seulement *@ macomaniac* pouvait passer par là...





Sly54 a dit:


> Quand tu veux tagger quelqu’un, il ne faut pas mettre d'espace entre l'arobase et son pseudo.
> 
> Regarde la différence :
> @Operating et @ operating


Merci pour vos messages et vos explications .

Macomaniac, j'espère que tu ne m'en voudras pas d'attirer ton attention pour te demander ton aide: @macomaniac

Bonne soirée à tous


----------



## macomaniac (29 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour *Pilafo*

Quelle est la version de Windows installée dans le volume *BOOTCAMP* ?


----------



## Pilafo (29 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Pilafo*
> 
> Quelle est la version de Windows installée dans le volume *BOOTCAMP* ?


Merci d'être venu jeter un oeil .

Il s'agit d'un Windows 10. A l'origine, il s'agissait d'un Windows 7, qui a été mis à jour vers Windows 10 récemment, mais ça fonctionnait bien apparemment.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Octobre 2020)

Ah ! alors voici ce qu'on peut conjecturer -->

- Windows-7 est un OS bootant en mode "*Legacy*" (héritage ou vieille école) = par un circuit : *BIOS* émulé de l'*EFI* (programme interne du Mac) au démarrage => lecture d'une table *HMBR* (*H*ybrid_*MBR*) décrivant (entre autre) la partition *BOOTCAMP* en encodage *MBR* => exécution dans ce volume d'un *boot_loader* (lanceur d'OS) :  *boomgr*.​​- une mise-à-niveau interne à W-7 vers Windows-10 aurait alors respecté le mode de boot "*Legacy*" > car W-10 ne se serait pas  installé conformément à son mode de boot prépondant *UEFI* (= circuit : *EFI* => lecture de la table *GPT* principale => exécution d'un lanceur *bootmgr.efi*) > mais en mode "*Legacy*" encore (possibilité subalterne de cet OS récent).​
Admis cette conjecture comme hypothèse de travail --> il convient de vérifier d'abord si la table de partition *MBR* du bloc n°*0* (= 1er bloc) du disque est toujours une *HMBR* ou bien une *PMBR* (*P*rotective_*MBR*) ne décrivant pas spécifiquement la partition *BOOTCAMP* et qui est le défaut sur Mac. Mais l'accès même en lecture seule à la *GPT* du disque de démarrage pour obtenir le tableau de la distribution des blocs gérés par cette table => est proscrit en cas d'activation du *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation). Il convient donc de s'enquérir d'abord de l'état actuel du *SIP*.

- donc va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit sous Bloc de code) :​

```
csrutil status
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)

tu vas obtenir l'état actuel du *SIP*

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *⫶* (le *16è* depuis la gauche = vers le milieu de la barre) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : * </>* (= Bloc de code) => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​
----------

Questions : quel est la version de macOS actuellement installée ? - as-tu fait une mise-à-niveau d'une version de macOS à une autre récemment ? - si oui : est-ce suite à cette mise-à-niveau que ton Windows ne démarre plus ?


----------



## Pilafo (29 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ah ! alors voici ce qu'on peut conjecturer -->
> 
> - Windows-7 est un OS bootant en mode "*Legacy*" (héritage ou vieille école) = par un circuit : *BIOS* émulé de l'*EFI* (programme interne du Mac) au démarrage => lecture d'une table *HMBR* (*H*ybrid_*MBR*) décrivant (entre autre) la partition *BOOTCAMP* en encodage *MBR* => exécution dans ce volume d'un *boot_loader* (lanceur d'OS) :  *boomgr*.​​- une mise-à-niveau interne à W-7 vers Windows-10 aurait alors respecté le mode de boot "*Legacy*" > car W-10 ne se serait pas  installé conformément à son mode de boot prépondant *UEFI* (= circuit : *EFI* => lecture de la table *GPT* principale => exécution d'un lanceur *bootmgr.efi*) > mais en mode "*Legacy*" encore (possibilité subalterne de cet OS récent).​
> Admis cette conjecture comme hypothèse de travail --> il convient de vérifier d'abord si la table de partition *MBR* du bloc n°*0* (= 1er bloc) du disque est toujours une *HMBR* ou bien une *PMBR* (*P*rotective_*MBR*) ne décrivant pas spécifiquement la partition *BOOTCAMP* et qui est le défaut sur Mac. Mais l'accès même en lecture seule à la *GPT* du disque de démarrage pour obtenir le tableau de la distribution des blocs gérés par cette table => est proscrit en cas d'activation du *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation). Il convient donc de s'enquérir d'abord de l'état actuel du *SIP*.
> ...


Quand je te lis, je me dis quand même que j'ai eu raison de ne pas aller fouiller moi-même du premier coup, car ça m'a l'air fort complexe. Cependant, ta manière de coucher sur papier chaque étape de ton raisonnement est très agréable à lire, car on a l'impression d'épouser ta manière de penser. C'est presque comme si on faisait nous-mêmes le raisonnement, ce qui rend plus aisée sa compréhension. Merci d'avoir pris le temps d'expliciter à ce point.

Pour le SIP, je l'avais désactivé car j'avais lu ailleurs que c'était une cause potentielle du problème. Ceci dit, j'ai suivi scrupuleusement tes instructions, et voici ce que me renvoie la commande.


```
System Integrity Protection status: disabled.
```

Pour répondre à tes autres questions, le problème est arrivé juste après une opération sur les partitions sur Mac OS, indépendamment d'une mise à jour de Mac OS.

Sur la question de la version: Sur cet ordinateur, Mac OS n'est presque jamais utilisé, donc la version n'était pas à jour. Ce n'est qu'à partir du moment où j'ai commencé à chercher une solution que j'ai mis à jour Mac OS. Actuellement, la version est Catalina 10.15.7

Donc chronologiquement, on a:

1) partition Windows: win7
2) dual boot sans problème pendant longtemps
3) partition Windows: passage de win7 à win10
4) dual boot sans problème pendant plusieurs mois
5) partition Mac OS: opération sur la taille des partitions
6) dual boot ne fonctionne plus, impossible de booter sur Windows au démarrage
7) partition Mac OS: MàJ vers Catalina 10.15.7
8) toujours le même problème d'impossibilité de booter sur la partition Windows
9) désactivation du SIP
10) toujours le même problème d'impossibilité de booter sur la partition Windows
11) je viens chercher de l'aide sur ce forum


----------



## macomaniac (29 Octobre 2020)

D'accord. Quelle était la taille initiale de la partition *BOOTCAMP* ? - cette taille a-t-elle varié (*100 Go* actuellement) ?

- *SIP* désactivé : _nil obstat !_ --> passe la commande :​

```
sudo gpt show disk0
```

la commande lit la table *GPT* principale d'en-tête du disque => et affiche en retour la distribution des blocs du disque gérés par cette table en : secteur de boot des tables de partitions > partitions > bandes d'espace libre > secteur de sauvegarde de la *GPT* principale

Poste le tableau obtenu.


----------



## Pilafo (30 Octobre 2020)

Merci pour ta réponse . _Nil obstat_!!

_Vadamus!!_

Pour répondre à ta question, la taille de la partition n'a jamais changé, elle a toujours été de 100 Go. La taille de partition que j'avais tenté de modifier était la partition Mac OS.

Voici le retour quand je tape ce que tu m'as dit.


```
Password:
      start       size  index  contents
          0          1         PMBR
          1          1         Pri GPT header
          2         32         Pri GPT table
         34          6         
         40     409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
     409640  294512600      2  GPT part - 7C3457EF-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  294922240  195311616      3  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  490233856        863         
  490234719         32         Sec GPT table
  490234751          1         Sec GPT header
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Octobre 2020)

Cette mention -->

```
0          1         PMBR
```

décrit la table de partition *MBR* alternative > inscrite sur le seul bloc n°*0* (= 1er bloc) du disque. Il s'agit d'une *PMBR* (*P*rotective_*MBR*) dont la caractéristique est la suivante : elle ne comporte qu'un unique descripteur > lequel décrit en encodage *MBR* l'entièreté des blocs du disque (à partir du n°*1* ou second bloc => n°*490234751* ou dernier bloc) comme s'il s'agit d'une partition unique de type *EFI* (hexcode : *0xEE*). Ce qui échappe de description spécifique les partitions existantes décrites par la *GPT* principale => et par là "protège" cette table *GPT* d'aucune interférence provenant de cette *MBR* collatérale "bidonnée".

ce type de table *PMBR* est inapte à permettre le boot d'un volume *BOOTCAMP* > si l'OS Windows inclus dans ce volume est de type "*Legacy*" = Windows-7 ou  encore Windows-10 si installé en mode "*Legacy*" (par mise-à-jour en interne d'un OS Windows-7 préexistant). Boot "*Legacy*" requérant la lecture par un *BIOS* émulé de l'*EFI* => d'une table *HMBR* (*H*ybrid_*MBR*) décrivant en encodage *MBR* la partition *BOOTCAMP* spécifique.

On peut explorer dans ton cas la conjecture que ton Windows-10 installé en mise-à-niveau d'un Windows-7 préalable => bootait en mode *Legacy*. Donc requérait une table *HMBR* sur le bloc n°*0* > table qui aurait été ramenée par accident au défaut de l'actuelle *PMBR*. Il s'agirait donc de recréer à la main une *HMBR* valide.

- afin d'étayer (éventuellement) cette hypothèse de travail : est-ce qu'à l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage (obtenu via la touche "*alt*") tu voyais mentionné une option de démarrage intitulée : *Windows* (boot "*Legacy*" de *BOOTCAMP*) ou *EFI Boot* (boot "*UEFI*" de *BOOTCAMP*) ? - par ailleurs > passe encore la commande :​

```
sudo diskutil mount disk0s1 ; ls -R /Vol*/EFI
```

qui remonte le volume *EFI* (non monté par défaut) > puis liste récursivement son contenu

Poste le retour => c'est pour voir s'il n'y aurait pas une distribution auxiliaire d'un boot de Windows dans ce volume *EFI* dédié au programme interne de boot du Mac également nommmé *EFI*.


----------



## Pilafo (30 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Cette mention -->
> 
> ```
> 0          1         PMBR
> ...


Salut! Merci de te pencher si à fond sur ma question.

Pour la question sur "Windows" ou "Efi Boot", si je comprends bien, tu me demandes comment s'appelait l'icône? je ne sais pas. Quand j'appuyais sur alt, j'avais 2 icônes qui s'affichaient, qui ressemblaient à des disques durs. Je ne sais plus comment l'icône qui ouvrait Windows s'appelait. De mémoire, j'aurais dit "Bootcamp". En tous, "Efi Boot" je crois qu'on peut l'exclure. Donc, si je dois procéder par élimination, je dirais que c'était plutôt "Windows" que "Efi Boot", mais mon feeling est que ça s'appelait Bootcamp.

Voici le résultat de la ligne que tu m'as indiquée. Tiens, curiosité, comment fais-tu pour connaître aussi bien ton sujet?


```
Password:
Volume EFI on disk0s1 mounted
BOOTLOG    EFI

/Volumes/EFI/EFI:
APPLE

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE:
EXTENSIONS    FIRMWARE    UPDATERS

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/EXTENSIONS:
Firmware.scap

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/FIRMWARE:
MBP112.scap

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/UPDATERS:
SMC

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/UPDATERS/SMC:
Mac-3CBD00234E554E41.epm    flasher_base.smc
Mac-3CBD00234E554E41.smc    flasher_update.smc
SmcFlasher.efi
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Octobre 2020)

Pour ce qui est du volume *EFI* : il n'y a que des répertoires Apple (avec leur arborescence) > et aucun répertoire dédié à Windows. Ça me paraît exclure le fait que ton Windows-10 ait démarré en mode "*UEFI*". Et une option *Windows* (à l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage obtenu via la touche "*alt*") => correspond toujours à un boot de type "*Legacy*".

- bon : on va partir sur l'idée qu'il faut recréer une *HMBR* valide sur le bloc n°*0* du disque. D'accord pour cette opération ?​


----------



## Pilafo (30 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Pour ce qui est du volume *EFI* : il n'y a que des répertoires Apple (avec leur arborescence) > et aucun répertoire dédié à Windows. Ça me paraît exclure le fait que ton Windows-10 ait démarré en mode "*UEFI*". Et une option *Windows* (à l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage obtenu via la touche "*alt*") => correspond toujours à un boot de type "*Legacy*".
> 
> - bon : on va partir sur l'idée qu'il faut recréer une *HMBR* valide sur le bloc n°*0* du disque. D'accord pour cette opération ?​


Complètement. Pour être honnête, quand je lis ton message précédent (et que je comprends une partie), j'ai l'impression que recréer cette hmbr valide est la seule option, non?

un truc qui m'échappe, c'est qu'apparemment, le problème est arrivé par l'installation de Windows 10. Par contre, ce problème ne s'est pas concrétisé avant que je ne chipote aux partitions. C'est fou.


----------



## macomaniac (30 Octobre 2020)

Utilise se lien : ☞*gdisk*☜ pour télécharger un paquet d'installation : *gdisk-1.0.5.pkg*. Double-clique le paquet d'installation => ce qui va installer un exécutable *gdisk* at: */usr/local/bin/gdisk*. C'est un utilitaire créé par *Rod Smith* (le développeur de rEFInd) qui va permettre de recréer une *HMBR*.

- préviens quand c'est fait.​


----------



## Pilafo (31 Octobre 2020)

C'est installé!

Pour être 100% complet dans l'information, j'ai installé en laissant les paramètres par défaut, j'ai fait une recherche à gdisk et je vois que l'exécutable Unix "gdisk", de 229 Ko, se trouve dans:

Macintosh HD/usr/local/bin


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2020)

Tu n'auras qu'à refaire signe ici lorsque tu seras de nouveau disponible -->

- l'exécutable *gdisk* permet d'ouvrir dans un *terminal* une session interactive > dans laquelle saisir une suite d'instructions qui permettent de recréer une *H*ybrid_*MBR* sur le bloc n°*0* du disque.​


----------



## Pilafo (31 Octobre 2020)

ok, encore merci (et désolé de te prendre tout ce temps, mais MERCI).

Ici, quand tu me dis de revenir quand je serai à nouveau disponible, c'est parce que je devrais m'en sortir tout seul avec gdisk, c'est ça? ok


```
Last login: Fri Oct 30 15:43:01 on ttys000

/usr/local/bin/gdisk ; exit;

The default interactive shell is now zsh.

To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.

For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.

MBP-de-xxx:~ xxxyyyy$ /usr/local/bin/gdisk ; exit;

GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.5

Type device filename, or press <Enter> to exit:
```

Tout d'abord j'ai tapé la ligne pour udpater zsh dans le terminal.

Puis j'ai relancé gdisk en double cliquant sur l'icône.

J'ai eu:


```
Last login: Sat Oct 31 09:21:01 on ttys000

/usr/local/bin/gdisk ; exit;

xxxyyyy@MacBook-Pro-de-xxx ~ % /usr/local/bin/gdisk ; exit;

GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.5

Type device filename, or press <Enter> to exit:
```

Je ne connaissais pas mon device filename, donc j'ai cherche sur internet. J'ai trouvé ceci: https://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/walkthrough.html

il dit:

*Mac OS X*—You specify disk devices as /dev/disk_#_, where _#_ is a number, as in /dev/disk0.
Du coup, j'ai regardé dans cette discussion, et je constate que vu qu'on parle de disk0s1, le device filename doit être disk0.

Je tape donc dans gdisk: /dev/disk0


```
Type device filename, or press <Enter> to exit: /dev/disk0

Problem opening /dev/disk0 for reading! Error is 13.

You must run this program as root or use sudo!

[Opération terminée]
```

je dois donc activer le mode root.

J'ai fermé gdisk

J'ai suivi les instructions de ce site pour activer un compte root: https://support.apple.com/fr-be/HT204012. J'indique en gras et italitque les informations supplémentaires dont j'ai eu besoin.



> *Activer ou désactiver l’utilisateur root*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai relancé gdisk


```
Type device filename, or press <Enter> to exit: /dev/disk0

Problem opening /dev/disk0s1 for reading! Error is 13.

You must run this program as root or use sudo!

[Opération terminée]
```

Le code d'erreur indique que je ne suis toujours pas en root.

Je pensais qu’ on était root pour tous les processus (un peu comme l'Admin de Windows).

Ces codes d'erreur semblent signifier la chose suivante (j'ai trouvé l'info pour gdisk sur un forum unix, mais je présume que ça ne change pas grand chose?)









						Repository or documentation for gdisk error codes?
					

I've thoroughly read through the gdisk man page and the author's walkthrough found here http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/walkthrough.html   I'm wondering if there is a repository of error codes out t...




					unix.stackexchange.com
				






> Error 2 means “No such file or directory”, which makes sense because you presumably don’t have a file named I. Error 13 means “permission denied”, which suggests that you weren’t running gdisk as root (as indicated by the error message).



Du coup, j'ai ouvert le terminal (pas gdisk directement) et j'ai tapé

sudo gdisk

gdisk s'est lancé.


```
Last login: Sat Oct 31 10:21:17 on ttys000

xxxyyy@MacBook-Pro-de-xxxx ~ % sudo gdisk

Password:

GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.5

Type device filename, or press <Enter> to exit: /dev/disk0

Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Partition table scan:

  MBR: protective

  BSD: not present

  APM: not present

  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT.

Command (? for help):
```

J'ai tapé

?

et ça me dit:


```
b    back up GPT data to a file

c    change a partition's name

d    delete a partition

i    show detailed information on a partition

l    list known partition types

n    add a new partition

o    create a new empty GUID partition table (GPT)

p    print the partition table

q    quit without saving changes

r    recovery and transformation options (experts only)

s    sort partitions

t    change a partition's type code

v    verify disk

w    write table to disk and exit

x    extra functionality (experts only)

?    print this menu

Command (? for help):
```

J’imagine que c’est « r », mais je n’ai pas envie de prendre plus de risques que je n’en ai déjà pris en jouant à l’apprenti sorcier.

Pourrais-je te demander quelles options je dois choisir?

Bonne journée


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2020)

Me revoici. Donc tu commences par la commande :

```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
```

qui lance *gdisk* en affichant les tables de partitions du disque interne. Puis tu passes la commande :


```
r
```

qui ouvre une session de *gdisk* en mode *r*écupération. Tu passes alors la commande :


```
h
```

qui demande la création d'une *H*ybrid_*MBR*

Tu postes alors le retour de cette commande => et je pourrai embrayer pour continuer cette session interactive.


----------



## Pilafo (31 Octobre 2020)

top!!! Voilà!!


```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
Password:
GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.5

Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Partition table scan:
  MBR: protective
  BSD: not present
  APM: not present
  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT.

Command (? for help): r

Recovery/transformation command (? for help): h

WARNING! Hybrid MBRs are flaky and dangerous! If you decide not to use one,
just hit the Enter key at the below prompt and your MBR partition table will
be untouched.

Type from one to three GPT partition numbers, separated by spaces, to be
added to the hybrid MBR, in sequence:
```


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2020)

D'accord : je vois que tu déclenches bien l'opération de création d'une *HMBR* avec *gdisk*.

- il n'y a plus qu'à attendre que nous soyons synchronisés pour aller de l'avant.​


----------



## Pilafo (31 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> D'accord : je vois que tu déclenches bien l'opération de création d'une *HMBR* avec *gdisk*.
> 
> - il n'y a plus qu'à attendre que nous soyons synchronisés pour aller de l'avant.​


Thx! Est-ce que tu pourrais me dire ce que je dois taper? Sorry d'être mauvais, j'ai chercher des tutos pour cette opération, mais aucune idée de ce que je dois taper après " Type from one to three GPT partition numbers, separated by spaces, to be
added to the hybrid MBR, in sequence:"


----------



## Pilafo (31 Octobre 2020)

Pilafo a dit:


> Thx! Est-ce que tu pourrais me dire ce que je dois taper? Sorry d'être mauvais, j'ai cherché des tutos pour cette opération, mais aucune idée de ce que je dois taper après " Type from one to three GPT partition numbers, separated by spaces, to be
> added to the hybrid MBR, in sequence:"


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2020)

Est-ce que tu en es actuellement dans *gdisk* au point affiché dans ton message #5 ?


----------



## Pilafo (31 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Est-ce que tu en es actuellement dans *gdisk* au point affiché dans ton message #5 ?


oui. Personne n'utilise ce mac pour le moment


----------



## Pilafo (31 Octobre 2020)

Pilafo a dit:


> oui. Personne n'utilise ce mac pour le moment


Par contre chez moi, les messages ne sont pas numérotés, donc je ne suis pas certain de quel message est le numéro 5.


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2020)

Est-ce que tu es prêt tout de suite pour qu'on crée la *HMBR* ?


----------



## Pilafo (31 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Est-ce que tu es prêt tout de suite pour qu'on crée la *HMBR* ?


Oui! En fait, je comprends maintenant que tu m'as posé à plusierus reprises la question de savoir si j'étais là, maintenant, devant mon pc, et que c'est ça que tu voulais dire quand tu parlais de synchronisation. Je suis donc devant mon pc et je rafraichis toutes les 5 minutes ce thread, et je reste toute la soirée. Sorry pour la méprise, je ne comprenais pas bien quand tu parlais de synchronisation.


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2020)

Bon. Alors je fais ici comme si tu avais fermé *gdisk* et qu'il faille tout reprendre à zéro.

- donc : lance *gdisk* par la commande :​

```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
```

qui affiche les tables de partitions du disque interne et ouvre une session interactive standard de *gdisk*.

- passe la commande :​

```
r
```

qui fait passer dans une session de *r*écupération. Puis passe la commande :


```
h
```

qui demande la création d'une *H*ybrid_*MBR* sur le bloc n°*0* du disque

Poste l'affichage que te retourne cette dernière commande > qu'on soit "synchronisés" (que je sache que c'est bien à ce point que tu en es de la session de récupération de *gdisk*).


----------



## Pilafo (31 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bon. Alors je fais ici comme si tu avais fermé *gdisk* et qu'il faille tout reprendre à zéro.
> 
> - donc : lance *gdisk* par la commande :​
> 
> ...




```
Last login: Sat Oct 31 13:32:49 on ttys000
xxx@MacBook-Pro-de-xxx~ % sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
Password:
GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.5

Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Partition table scan:
  MBR: protective
  BSD: not present
  APM: not present
  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT.

Command (? for help): r

Recovery/transformation command (? for help): h

WARNING! Hybrid MBRs are flaky and dangerous! If you decide not to use one,
just hit the Enter key at the below prompt and your MBR partition table will
be untouched.

Type from one to three GPT partition numbers, separated by spaces, to be
added to the hybrid MBR, in sequence:
```

voilà! Est-ce bien ça que tu qualifies d'affichage?


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2020)

Parfait. Passe la commande :

```
3
```

qui demande de créer un descripteur *MBR* pour l'unique partition *BOOTCAMP* n°*3* sur le disque (on échappe ici de description la partition *apfs* n°*2*)

Poste le retour affiché.


----------



## Pilafo (31 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Parfait. Passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> 3
> ...




```
Type from one to three GPT partition numbers, separated by spaces, to be
added to the hybrid MBR, in sequence: 3
Place EFI GPT (0xEE) partition first in MBR (good for GRUB)? (Y/N):
```
je tape Y?


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2020)

Passe en effet la commande :

```
y
```

pour accepter (*y*es) d'ajouter un descripteur de la partition *EFI* n°*1* du disque

Poste le retour.


----------



## Pilafo (31 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe en effet la commande :
> 
> ```
> y
> ...




```
Place EFI GPT (0xEE) partition first in MBR (good for GRUB)? (Y/N): y

Creating entry for GPT partition #3 (MBR partition #2)
Enter an MBR hex code (default 07):
```


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2020)

Passe la commande :

```
07
```

(2 chiffres) pour assigner un type dans le descripteur de la partition *BOOTCAMP* n°*3*. *07* étant le *hexcode* du type de partition : "*Micosoft Basic Data*"

Poste le retour.


----------



## Pilafo (31 Octobre 2020)

```
[CODE]Set the bootable flag? (Y/N):
```
je tape y?

La prochaine fois qu'on me répond y/n, je tape direct y sans tout d'abord copier ici, ou il vaut mieux à chaque fois demander ici?

(btw, je sais que je dois donner l'impression d'être un disque rayé, mais merci pour l'aide!)


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2020)

Passe la commande :

```
y
```

pour accepter l'inscription de l'attribut "démarrable" dans le descripteur *MBR* de la partition *BOOTCAMP* n°*3*. Cet attribut (*flag*) démarrable consiste en un astérique *

Poste le retour.


----------



## Pilafo (31 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> y
> ...


ok! 


```
Set the bootable flag? (Y/N): y

Unused partition space(s) found. Use one to protect more partitions? (Y/N):
```


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2020)

Ici ne tape sur tout *pas* *y* ! Passe la commande :

```
n
```

pour refuser (*n*o) l'intervention de *gdisk* sur de petites bandes d'espace libre qui peuvent séparer entre elles les partitions. Attention ! bien refuser ici !

Poste le retour.


----------



## Pilafo (31 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ici ne tape sur tout *pas* *y* ! Passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> n
> ...


hehe merci de l'avertissement!

```
Unused partition space(s) found. Use one to protect more partitions? (Y/N): n

Recovery/transformation command (? for help):
```


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2020)

La "création virtuelle" de la nouvelle table *HMBR* est terminée => tu récupères donc l'invite de comande de la session de récupéraion de *gdisk*. Mais ! ladite table *HMBR* n'existe encore qu'en cache => il faut à présent l'écrire au bloc n°*0* du disque > en remplacement de l'actuelle *PMBR*.

- donc passe la commande :​

```
w
```

pour écrire (*w*rite) la *HMBR* virtuelle au bloc n°*0*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Pilafo (31 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> La "création virtuelle" de la nouvelle table *HMBR* est terminée => tu récupères donc l'invite de comande de la session de récupéraion de *gdisk*. Mais ! ladite table *HMBR* n'existe encore qu'en cache => il faut à présent l'écrire au bloc n°*0* du disque > en remplacement de l'actuelle *PMBR*.
> 
> - donc passe la commande :​
> 
> ...




```
Recovery/transformation command (? for help): w

Final checks complete. About to write GPT data. THIS WILL OVERWRITE EXISTING
PARTITIONS!!

Do you want to proceed? (Y/N):
```


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2020)

Passe la commande :

```
y
```

pour agréer l'écriture de la *HMBR* au bloc n°*0* (seul concerné). C'est la *PMBR* qui l'occupe qui va sauter seule 

Poste le retour.


----------



## Pilafo (31 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> y
> ...


okay!

```
Do you want to proceed? (Y/N): y
OK; writing new GUID partition table (GPT) to /dev/disk0.
Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Warning: The kernel may continue to use old or deleted partitions.
You should reboot or remove the drive.
The operation has completed successfully.
xx@MacBook-Pro-de-xx ~ %
```


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2020)

L'écriture de la *HMBR* a bien été effectuée et *gdisk* a quitté en te restituant l'invite de commande : *xx@MacBook-Pro-de-xx ~ %* de la session par défaut du *terminal*. L'avertissement collatéral prévient simplement qu'il faudra redémarrer pour que le *kernel* = moteur de macOS prenne en charge cette nouvelle table *MBR*.

- on vérifie le travail maintenant. Passe d'abord la commande :​

```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
```

qui relance *gdisk* pour afficher le tableau des tables de partition actives du disque interne

- puis passe la commande :​

```
q
```

qui fait quitter *gdisk* => ce qui te permet d'enchaîner sur la commande :


```
sudo fdisk /dev/disk0
```

qui demande à l'exécutable natif *fdisk* (spécialisé dans la table de partition *MBR*) d'afficher les descripteurs de l'actuelle *HMBR* du bloc n°*0*

Poste tous les retours obtenus.


----------



## Pilafo (31 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> L'écriture de la *HMBR* a bien été effectuée et *gdisk* a quitté en te restituant l'invite de commande : *xx@MacBook-Pro-de-xx ~ %* de la session par défaut du *terminal*. L'avertissement collatéral prévient simplement qu'il faudra redémarrer pour que le *kernel* = moteur de macOS prenne en charge cette nouvelle table *MBR*.
> 
> - on vérifie le travail maintenant. Passe d'abord la commande :​
> 
> ...


YESSS! trop bien!!

Donc j'ai tout tapé, et voici ce que ça dit!


```
xx@MacBook-Pro-de-xx ~ % sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.5

Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Partition table scan:
  MBR: hybrid
  BSD: not present
  APM: not present
  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with hybrid MBR; using GPT.

Command (? for help): q
xx@MacBook-Pro-de-xx ~ % sudo fdisk /dev/disk0
Disk: /dev/disk0    geometry: 30515/255/63 [490234752 sectors]
Signature: 0xAA55
         Starting       Ending
 #: id  cyl  hd sec -  cyl  hd sec [     start -       size]
------------------------------------------------------------------------
 1: EE    0   0   2 - 1023 254  63 [         1 -  294922239] <Unknown ID>
*2: 07 1023 254  63 - 1023 254  63 [ 294922240 -  195311616] HPFS/QNX/AUX
 3: 00    0   0   0 -    0   0   0 [         0 -          0] unused     
 4: 00    0   0   0 -    0   0   0 [         0 -          0] unused     
xx@MacBook-Pro-de-xx ~ %
```


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2020)

Voici l'essentiel : pour *gdisk* -->

```
MBR: hybrid
```

*H*ybrid_*MBR* bien présente actuellement sur le bloc n°*0*.

- pour *fdisk* -->​

```
Starting       Ending
#: id  cyl  hd sec -  cyl  hd sec [     start -       size]
------------------------------------------------------------------------
*2: 07 1023 254  63 - 1023 254  63 [ 294922240 -  195311616] HPFS/QNX/AUX
```

le descripteur n°*2* de la table *HMBR* décrit bien la partition n°*3* de la *GPT*. Pour le descripteur *GPT* -->


```
294922240  195311616      3  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
```

tu notes que la partition commence bien au bloc n°*294922240* à la fois en description *GPT* & *MBR* > et que la partition a la même extension de *195311616* blocs (de *512* octets = *99.999 Go*). Par ailleurs l'astérisque * de partition bootable est bien inscrit dans le descripteur *MBR* ainsi que le l'*hexcode 07* correspondant au type "*Microsoft Basic Data*".

En résumé : table *HMBR* valide (en principe). Reste à vérifier si elle va te permettre de rebooter ton Windows.

- redémarre avec "*alt*" => vois-tu une option *Windows* de disque démarrable ? - si oui : que se passe-t-il si tu démarres dessus ?​


----------



## Pilafo (31 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Voici l'essentiel : pour *gdisk* -->
> 
> ```
> MBR: hybrid
> ...


Hé bien... ça fonctionne parfaitement.

J'ai maintenant, comme par le passé, la possibilité de booter sur Windows (voir capture d'écran en pièce jointe).

Je ne sais pas ce que j'aurais fait sans toi. J'imagine que ça signifie que tout est en ordre?

Tu as été disponible, patient, pédagogue, et rudement compétent, et tout ça pour un inconnu sur internet qui avait besoin de ton aide. C'est vraiment sympa de ta part. Un immense merci, du fond du coeur.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Novembre 2020)

Content pour toi !

- l'exécution pratique a donc validé la théorie qui conjecturait : *a)* un boot de type "*Legacy*" de ton Windows-10 hérité de sa mise-à-niveau "en interne" de Windows-7 > *b)* la nécessité de reconstruire une table *HMBR* sur le bloc n°*0* du disque comme maillon requis d'un boot de type "*Legacy*" (= *BIOS* émulé de l'*EFI* dans le temps du boot => lecture d'un descripteur *MBR* valide de la partition *BOOTCAMP* sur le bloc n°*0* => exécution dans le volume *BOOTCAMP* d'un *boot_loader* vieille école : *bootmgr*).​
- le poilant dans cette affaire est que j'ignore tout de Windows > n'ayant jamais utilisé cet OS (si : c'est possible !) et ne l'installant pas. Ce qui fait que pour moi Windows n'est rien d'autre qu'un "objet spéculatif" simplement reconstruit en idée par mon imagination théorique.​


----------

